# Brisket temp not rising!



## smokymcsmokster (Apr 26, 2014)

So I have a small flat brisket. Only 3 lbs it's been on for 5 hours now been btwn 225and. 250 the whole time. The temp is stuck at 147 for a while now. It was actually at 160 one point and the temp went down. I havnt been messing with it at all! I'm using a maverick to measure grate temp and meat temp


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 26, 2014)

That is pretty small for a brisket, but you may be experiencing the stall. That is the normal process at which tough collagens in the meat fibers render into tender gelatins. In larger cuts, it can last as long as a few hours before the temp starts to rise again. Just keep an eye on it. You may want to moisten the meat with some sort of liquid at this point to keep it from drying out.


----------



## smokymcsmokster (Apr 26, 2014)

It's not a full brisket. Just the flat. Weighed after the fat was trimmed


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 26, 2014)

Did you trim off all the fat? Most folks leave around 1/4" of fat to render into the meat and keep it moist. If there is no fat left, you can always drape some bacon on top to do the same.


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 26, 2014)

Ah the dreaded stall. You can read about it hear about it even anticipate it. But until you experience it !!!!!! 

Yup meat can and usually does goes down in temp during the "stall" while cooking in the 225 range. Some will raise the temp 50 degrees or more to power through. Your call.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 26, 2014)

I would take IT reading in a few different places...  and let it ride....


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 26, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I would take IT reading in a few different places... and let it ride....


Same here. For a 3 lb. piece, I wouldn't want to jack the temp up. Too easy to overshoot.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2014)

Patience grasshopper, patience!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 18, 2014)

EXACTLY , KEVIN.....


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 18, 2014)

Smoky, I'd let it ride if you could.  Temps will start increasing again and the brisket will get done.   That said, if you are in a hurry, wrap it in foil and put it back on the smoker.   This will accelerate the cooking, but you'll end up with a softer bark.


----------



## dish (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm having the same problem right now with a 4.5lb brisket.  Stuck at 142* for a while and smoking at 225-240*.  I've head of this "stall" and I'm just going to wait it out.  It's been on the smoker for nearly 5 hours.  I spray it about every half hour with beef broth and also injected it before hand.  It's my first brisket so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Every time you guys open your smoker you are adding about 20-30 minutes of cooking time.  Patience is the key on these babies.....grab a beverage of choice and relax.....the Brisket will be done when it's good and ready to be done 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scott


----------



## dish (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm giving it a quick spray in fear of it drying out.  My temp drops about 10* but heats back up after 2 minutes.  I've done the same with ribs and they have come out great.  Believe me I'm in noooo rush.  Thanks for the input though.  I'm still somewhat new to the game.


----------



## dave the smoker (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm used to smoking 16 to 20 pound briskets so I can't really help you. Seems pretty small to stall though. I'd do like padronman says and keep your lid closed. Like Aron franklin says if your looken you ain't cooken.


----------



## dish (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess I'll keep my lid shut....


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 13, 2014)

SMF, the only place folks can tell you to "keep your lid shut" and people say "that's a good idea!"


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't worry about the moisture by leaving the lid shut and not spraying it or looking at it.

Believe me, unless you live in a really rough Hood , it'll be there when you want it . . .  and be juicy too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 014.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013


















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013


















FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 016.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Apr 7, 2013






This was not wrapped , had great Bark and was juicy as you can see 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The Point fell off as I took it out , thus the foil . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have fun and . . .


----------



## dish (Aug 13, 2014)

That looks great!  I'm still working on mine.  IT at 158* after 7.5 hours.  Maybe should have started earlier but oh well.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 13, 2014)

Patience will be rewarded. Its really hard to do, I know because I am not a virtuous person. But, its what smoking is all about. No time table, no stress, no worrys, relax enjoy the afternoon however you please. In the yard, in the pool, on the deck, or have a drink and take a nap.

This is the ultimate example of the old adage, " A watched pot never boils".


----------

